# Revolution 30 Jersey



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

Nice... seems like a simple way to stay original but keep it fresh. Probably have to see it in person to really give my opinion though.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

looks more mesh like than usual. i dont like it from that picture. maybe i'd get a different opinion in person


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

So now the NBA's going with the cheap $20 jerseys I can find in Wal-Mart. Awesome.


----------

